# Bad Hair Days?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hair - I have a love-hate relationship with mine.

This is a thread for sharing your feelings about your hair. Or your stories about past successes, experiments or disasters.

Thanks in advance. :tiphat:
And *don't worry* - this is a confidential thread and there is *no way* that *Hair* will ever find out.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The worst disaster that befell me was when I was nine or so, and was allowed to go to the hairdressers for the first time on my own, after school, with the one-and-sixpence (7.5p) that it cost in those days wrapped up in paper.

I was instructed to say to the cutter, 'Cut it to *just above the tips of the ears*, please.'

So I did; the girl asked incredulously, 'Are you *sure*?'

I said I was; she complied; I got back home and everyone fell about laughing; the next day at school the kids jeered and said I'd got a *boy's haircut*. 

The shame is with me to this day; but honestly, why couldn't my mother just have used the word 'lobes'? 

This is me some three months later, when it had grown back a little.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was around 23, my mom talked me into getting my hair permed. My hair was/is very fine and straight and doesn't stay in place for very long. I refuse to put any **** in it.

So anyway, I had the perm done and I wound up looking terrible with my hair looking like a curly balloon.
It took a long time for it to finally grow out. I was so unhappy.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 59784


I took this album with me on my Berlintrip with my son. Found the perfect hairdresser in Kreuzberg. Thnx "Perry"
Now I found one in my own town too. This album will accompagny me to ever barbershop.
The Von Karajan-look suits me, if I may say so. All I need now is the dedicated Porsche and some of his musical talents......

Picture when my coiffe is at its best, promise !

Wonderful hair, Ingelou!! My daughter Roos is a redhead too. Sensitive nature and very empathetic, not at all fierceful and temperamental as the popular myth wants.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My hair's always been a nuisance - it's very fine and wavy and once it gets to a certain length it's difficult to control as it all seems to want to go curving off in different directions. When it was longer I could go to work with it washed and well-groomed and two hours later it would look like I'd been stood near a jet engine, even if I'd only been sat at my desk. 

Still, perhaps I should be grateful - I'm 51 and my hair shows no signs of receding, even if it's getting a bit greyer by the year.

I have no photo to show but anyone who knows who Boris Johnson is will understand my plight.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> This is me some three months later, when it had grown back a little.
> 
> View attachment 59777


That photo makes me remember, in my early teens I had a huge crush on George of the "The Famous Five" just from reading the books, You looked just like the girl I had created in my fantasies... 

Myself, I had a bad hair period in the mid eighties, being quite curly I wore it 5-6 inches below my shoulders, in the time I dated a girl whose dad originated from West Africa, her aunt was (is?) an African specialist hair dresser and they got it in their mind that I should have braids, so I was the coolest white dude north of Sahara (fortunately, as far as I know, all the photographic evidence has been destroyed!  )

Come to think of it, and I don't know if it was "bad" per se, if You have seen my profile picture, up to that age I used to be cutish with very curly white blond hair and when my mother was out pushing me around in the stroller little old ladies we met used to stroke me on the head and say, "it's such a shame that I wasn't a little princess", anyway my mum loves to tell this story to unsuspecting visitors pointing at her now 6'2'' 17 stone little boy that don't fit the stroller any more... :angel:

/ptr


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

ptr said:


> Myself, I had a bad hair period in the mid eighties,


Ptr, you may find some consolation in the fact that EVERYBODY had a bad hair period in the mid eighties :lol::lol:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 59804


View attachment 59805


View attachment 59806


More proof if needed.....


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Jos said:


> More proof if needed.....


Indeed horrifying!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

ptr said:


> Indeed horrifying!
> 
> /ptr


Horrifying? It made my eyes bleed.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I've always loved hair, it's truly fascinating what everybody does with it, especially through the years. Seeing old footage like this the hairdos really interest me especially when comparing with modern hairstyles. Through my "research" I've grown pretty tolerant of various hairstyles; I can handle them long, wild and restless or neat and combed, simple black or painted blue, who cares?

Too bad I have a finite amount of hair to experiment with! I like it pretty long and restless myself, but that has resulted in some.. unfortunate incidents where it seemed like I barely escaped with my life from an assault in the swamp.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

My life is one long bad hair day.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hair: baby-fine -- which it has remained -- a double crown plus quite an array of cowlicks where it is wont to not lie in any one overall general direction... 
so when in my early adulthood fashion veered away from short to medium short and a side part, and having found an excellent hair-cutter, I didn't have to in any way fuss, comb, blow-dry, use gels, etc. It was cut so well that with a quick towel-dry after washing, a finger comb and a slight shake out and tousle with my fingers a bit after, it was quite in order enough to 'look good,'-- and none of that required using a mirror, to boot!

Maybe it is more of a guy thing, but even at the height of having that full mane, I was never interested in "trying out another style or look." Maybe that is similar to many men being happy with one, or two, pair of dress shoes? In that same vein of temperament, as vain as I am, re: hair, I just do not have the patience to further fuss or take more time with what is a daily bit of business.

Only a bit more of a bother were the years where there was gradually less and less, and trying to keep the coif in some order while all the previous habits did not work _quite_ the same, but even there, the old routine with only the slightest of adjustments worked well enough.

Currently, with little enough left, that has also settled into something taking near no time at all to 'be presentable,' and requiring no checking on it or maintenance through the day.

I guess the attitude I have toward 'the hair' is like my credo re: clothing. Whether casual or formally dressed to the nines, put it on and then leave it alone and don't think about it at all.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm okay, but I do have concerns for men who try to maintain wisps of hair via comb overs. Gergiev, Barenboim, shave it off. Go monk, or go bald. Please, for the sake of mankind.

Maybe the worst comb over I've seen (1980's concert, row 2, center) was Barshai. He used bobby pins.

Wig, rug, toupee, roadkill isn't acceptable, either.

He's not a conductor, but doesn't Phil Spector look better without his phony afro? C'mon now, people, be truthful.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> I'm okay, but I do have concerns for men who try to maintain wisps of hair via comb overs. Gergiev, Barenboim, shave it off. Go monk, or go bald. Please, for the sake of mankind.
> 
> Maybe the worst comb over I've seen (1980's concert, row 2, center) was Barshai. He used bobby pins.
> 
> ...


I think I just died.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I think I just died.


Any Mullet do can have that effect. But I did think when I clapped eyes on this photo, "Is that Charles Manson's great uncle?"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pictures like that make me grateful that I've never had to go to prison.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine covers my entire chest, shoulders, forearms, legs, face, back (a bit), pretty much everywhere, except on the top of my head :lol: It's always a great hair day for me, except when I have to gather up the hairballs.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, I try to look like a civilized person, but somehow I end up having an einsteinian/varesian look most of the days. But, I figured, if I was consciously going for that look - would all my bad hair days actually become good hair days? And if it would happen that someday I would accidentally look like a respectable person, that would be considered as a bad hair day? I mean does it depend on the intentions of the wearer of the hair or just about the cultural norms. Maybe both? Who knows, not me! (a David Bowie reference).


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a very straight dark hair. The thing I hate about it is that the slightest error in the haircut produces the following results:

-The Prince Valiant style:










-Woodstock and beyond!:










-I am _not_ Jesus, I tell ya!:










-Just plain creepy:










And in those moments I also have to suffer the laughs from my own mother! I mean, wtf, what kind of parents are these??!! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^ have you tried putting curlers in your hair?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

A small mercy for me is that I still have a thick, healthy head of hair that at age 43 hasn't receded or balded one iota. On the other hand I can't do much with it besides keep it short and gel it back, a la Al Pacino in Godfather 3, or Christopher Walken.

For most of my teens I sported a very unflattering "Beatles '64" mop, and when I was about 19 I decided to shave it all off myself just to see what it would look like. Well, what it looked like, in the words of my mother, "the meanest skinhead I've ever seen". My brother said I looked like Bruce Willis - I'm not sure that's much better. Bad enough was that I wanted it to magically grow back immediately, worse was that because its so thick and strong it grew back straight outwards, like a dandelion. The sole stretch of cap-wearing in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not really, no.

View attachment 59844


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hair is strange & wilful. Yesterday I cut my fringe because it was getting in my eyes; today my fringe straggles only about a centimetre below my hairline. Leaving my frown lines in horrific view...
What the Dickens?
Maybe I slipped into Bad Hair Universe in my sleep?


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Me bad hair days? not really because i do not have much hair left you know.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

My hair is very thick, and when it grows, it becomes a mass of waves, the sides stick out, it just looks bad. This is what it looks like when it gets bad [note, even though this photo is a few years old, my hair still looks like this after about a month past getting it cut (and no I'm not just plugging in my photographic proof I met Mitsuko Uchida)]:









Just horrific. I always get my hair cut short, but I don't even like how that looks on me either. Not a fan of the shape of my head, and I think my hair can distract from it when it's just long enough.

So here's the cycle: I get my hair cut short, It's not as good as I'd want it to look but it's manageable and easy, then about 3 weeks later, my hair is the PERFECT length for a day. Messy in a cute way, doesn't need much touch up, perfect. Then after maybe two days of a great hairstyle, it becomes the beginning of what you see up there. And then it looks like a scraggly mess until the next barber shop visit

I got my hair cut last week, so right now my hair's short and decent. Waiting till the precious two days when it'll look good


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

While I don't like a lot of 80s styles, especially the mullet, you guys are worrying me about simple longish hair in men. What is so terrifying about the Woodstock look? I don't wear it that way now, but I do still have a full head of hair and like to cover at least the tops of my ears. I do get compliments on it, so it must be just a generational thing. 

I'm thinking however that people who have deliberate facial shrapnel incidents, inky discolorations up and down their arms, and pants down to their knees, may want to avoid giving hair advice.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My fiddle teacher is in his later thirties and still has long hair, mostly tied back when he plays, and quite cavemanlike when not. I think he regards himself as cool - he bought a seventies suit to be married in (next month) because the 'seventies' are in, so maybe long hair for men will come in, as it has for women, thanks to Princess Kate.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Few years back as usual I have short hair and I had a perm vow my hair style was like queens.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Every day is a bad hair day for me so I've pretty much just given up.

But I also have bad eyebrow days.....is it just me or do eyebrows look a lot better in the morning? As the day goes on I get more tired and my eyebrows look it. I guess the muscle it is connected to gets fatigued or something.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to trim Taggart's eyebrows these days. Don't want him turning into George Woodcock (the Trade Unionist - a reference only older Brits will 'get'). 










Maybe his illustrious ancestor acquired the surname 'Woodcock' because people thought he had woodcocks glued on his forehead?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Everyday is a no hair day for me. Lost my hair, and what little hair on the sides I do have I keep trimmed very close; what little hair I do have is grey, so keeping it trimmed actually makes me look a bit younger, not so grey. 

It's very easy to manage my hair. I don't need shampoo, it dries after a shower as quickly as my skin, and it's cool in the summer. I recommend my hairstyle to everyone - bald on top, short and grey on the sides - so practical.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> It's very easy to manage my hair. I don't need shampoo, it dries after a shower as quickly as my skin, and it's cool in the summer. I recommend my hairstyle to everyone - bald on top, short and grey on the sides - so practical.


Er... thanks, but I'll pass on that one!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> Everyday is a no hair day for me. Lost my hair, and what little hair on the sides I do have I keep trimmed very close; what little hair I do have is grey, so keeping it trimmed actually makes me look a bit younger, not so grey.












The Jean-Luc Picard look.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My hair is pretty easy to take care of too. I just have it out without much treatment or styling, and it's pretty. My hair's only problem is quite a few split ends, but that is easy to ignore. I love my hair!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I am not old yet so I have plenty of hair. I keep it short (for the most part) and I don't use a comb—applying a bit of Dr. Bronner's organic hair cream and running my fingers through it is enough to keep it presentable.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Before I discovered the wonders of hair styling products I had bad hair almost every day. That's because living in a humid climate means that if I don't take care of my hair it gets really frizzy and tangled.


----------



## Fox777 (Jul 29, 2015)

My hair has not always looked as I wanted it to. It took me 5 years to make certain positive change.


----------

